# python/ruby: Qt4-Bindings wollen nicht mehr [solved]

## franzf

Hallo,

Mich wurmt schon längere Zeit, dass meine Qt4-Bindings für Ruby nicht mehr wollen. Ich hab hierzu keine Lösung gefunden.

Drum hab ich es erst mal ad acta gelegt.

Beim heutigen update kam nun PyQt4-4.3 auf die Platte. Nun hab ich das selbe Problem auch mit python  :Sad: 

Bei ruby lautet der Fehler:

```
$ ruby main.rb

/usr/lib/ruby/site_ruby/1.8/rubygems/custom_require.rb:27:in `gem_original_require': no such file to load -- qtruby4 (LoadError)

        from /usr/lib/ruby/site_ruby/1.8/rubygems/custom_require.rb:27:in `require'

        from /usr/lib/ruby/site_ruby/1.8/Qt4.rb:5

        from /usr/lib/ruby/site_ruby/1.8/rubygems/custom_require.rb:27:in `gem_original_require'

        from /usr/lib/ruby/site_ruby/1.8/rubygems/custom_require.rb:27:in `require'
```

Für python:

```
$ eric4

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/eric4/eric4.py", line 20, in ?

    from PyQt4.QtCore import QTextCodec, SIGNAL, SLOT, qWarning, \

ImportError: No module named PyQt4.QtCore
```

Wie man sieht werden die entsprechenden module nicht gefunden. Hab leider hier keine Ahnung wie ich das wieder hinbekomme.

revdep-rebuild findet auch nix...

Ob andere Python/Ruby-Module betroffen sind weiß ich nicht. Halt, pygtk neu emerged, portato startet noch...

Hier noch die einzelnen Versionen:

```
x11-libs/qt-4.3.1

dev-python/PyQt4-4.3

dev-ruby/qt4-qtruby-1.4.9

dev-lang/python-2.4.4-r4

dev-lang/ruby-1.8.6_p36-r3
```

Erneutes installieren aller betroffener Pakete brachte keine Besserung.

Ich freu mich über jeden Tip!!

Grüße

FranzLast edited by franzf on Fri Aug 10, 2007 6:55 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Necoro

PyQt4:

Ist ein Bug im ebuild https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=188287

(wie das mit ruby aussieht weiß ich aber nicht)

----------

## franzf

Wow, vielen lieben Dank  :Smile: 

PyQt4 klappt wieder. Und qt4-qtruby hab ich auch wieder hinbekommen.

Durch das Auftreten der Fehler bei beiden Bindings hab ich halt erstmal an einen Fehler in Kombination mit Qt4 selbst gedacht.

Bei ruby war es ein Fehler in cmake-2.4.7 (mit Versionen <2.4.7 gibts keine Probleme)...

Ist schon Klug nicht die Library selbst sondern nur den Symlink auf diese zu installieren.... Tz

Patch dafür gefunden, Bugreport werd ich gleich ausfüllen  :Smile: 

Glückliche Grüße

Franz

P.S.:

Wenn du eh schon Qt4 installiert hast kannste dir ja mal eric4 aus b.g.o installieren. Ist eine python-ide komplett in python geschrieben, vllt. gefällts dir ja  :Wink: 

----------

## Necoro

 *franzf wrote:*   

> P.S.:
> 
> Wenn du eh schon Qt4 installiert hast kannste dir ja mal eric4 aus b.g.o installieren. Ist eine python-ide komplett in python geschrieben, vllt. gefällts dir ja 

 

Hab mal eric3 ausprobiert und hat mir nicht gefallen  :Wink:  (PIDA war da schon eher was, da sie ViM als Editor einbinden ...) - aber ich probier eric4 mal und schau ob sich da was getan hat  :Wink: 

/edit: Eric4 ist zu stark auf Qt geeicht ... wenn man nicht mit PyQt arbeiten will, kann man nur einen Teil seiner Funktionalität nutzen ... (und es fehlen mir die ViM-Befehle  :Wink: ) ... *weiter auf PIDA hoff*

----------

